# What automatic transmissions fit 98 Altima?



## bhogan (Aug 4, 2006)

I have 1998 Altima GXE and I thought the solenoid set was the problem with my tranny based on the code reader. When I dropped the pan to remove the valve body, there were 20+ small roller bearings already in the pan. I have no 2nd or 4th gear in the automatic so I assume now that I have serious tranny damage internally.

Trying to find a used tranny to put in but hard to find another 98 or 99 Altima or Maxima where I live. 

Was this tranny used in other years or models???

thanks
Barry


----------



## System (Nov 18, 2006)

Check this webbside :Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market (Junk yard in Norh America inventories)
Just enter search criteria ,so you can locate transmision close to your home location.


----------

